# Woman Goes 11 Years Without Washing Hair



## poookie (Aug 25, 2008)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sky-News-Archive/Article/200828513291687

*One brave woman proud of her long locks has admitted her dirty secret - she has not washed her hair for 11 years.
Penny Weynberg has decided against spending a small fortune on shampoo and conditioner like most women.

*







 Penny Weynberg

The 29-year-old mother-of-two believes hair has the natural ability to clean itself - so she doesn't bother.
It all started when the chemical engineering graduate was studying for her A-Levels.
"I was too busy revising to bother about my appearance," she said.
Mrs Weynberg, who didn't even bother to lather up for her graduation ceremony or her wedding day, has admitted to having greasy hair for the first month.
But she says it became less greasy and more glossy as time passed.
Explaining her beliefs to Sky News, she said: "I find shampoo just strips out all the goodness and then you put conditioner on to put the goodness back in.
"It's like doing one thing to contradict the other. It was much easier to get out of that cycle."
Mrs Weynberg brushes her hair daily to remove dirt and smells and rinses it with warm water every few months.
She has admitted: "It's very much against the way most people think."

____________________________

http://www.mirror.co.uk/2006/06/15/i-never-wash-my-hair-and-it-s-as-soft-as-dog-fur-89520-17235266/

*I NEVER WASH MY HAIR AND IT'S AS SOFT AS DOG FUR*
By Alison Palmer 15/06/2006 

*YOU DON'T NEED TO WASH YOUR HAIR. AFTER A COUPLE OF WEEKS NATURAL OILS MAKE IT GLOSSY AND CLEAN... WELL THAT'S THE CLAIM*

EVERYONE has heard the rumour - don't wash your hair and it will start to clean itself after a few days.

For the past couple of weeks one of TV's best-known faces, Andrew Marr, has put the theory to the test and now he says his hair is fluffy and odour-free.

He reckons that this is because he is not drowning his locks in chemicals which, in turn, means he isn't stripping away the natural oils and therefore his scalp isn't having to compensate by producing excess grease.

Here we speak to three people who don't wash their hair and are convinced that it's healthier to dodge shampoo.

But, before you try this at home - read what the hair experts have to say...

MY HAIR DOESN'T SMELL

ANDREW Carn, a 46-year-old actor, lives in London. He says...

'LAST week a friend sniffed my hair. She assured me it didn't smell. If it had, I'd have rubbed in a little scented gel.

I stopped washing my hair in the early 90s and it looks better than ever. I'd always had dry hair and when, as an experiment I gave it rest from shampooing, I was thrilled to see it looked better.

I always rinsed it but when I was in the show Hair in the mid-90s it needed to be really wild so I rubbed some Vaseline into it. That night someone commented on how nice my hair looked and I've used it ever since. Now every day I wet my hair then rub a dollop in - it makes my hair a bit greasy but it looks glossy and protects my scalp.

Three years ago I had to have my hair straightened for a job. The stylist insisted on washing it. I loved that "just shampooed" feeling but I wasn't tempted to keep doing it.

I don't swim in pools because of the chlorine but the sea is fine. I exercise but sweat rinses out and I've never had any complaints from girlfriends. Interestingly, I once had a girlfriend with hair extensions. She didn't wash her hair and it stank.'

PENNY Weynberg, 30, a stay-at-home-mum, lives in Leeds. She says...





'I ALWAYS hated my hair when I'd first washed it. It was horribly fluffy and uncontrollable. After a couple of days it calmed down and looked lovely, but then it would go greasy and I'd have to wash it.

So I was intrigued when I saw a TV show about people whose hair "self-cleaned" because they didn't wash it. I was an 18-year-old student at the time and it seemed a good time to try. With very long hair which took an age to dry, it would be one less thing to worry about.

After a week it became really greasy. I kept it in a French plait, persevered, and after six weeks it was back to normal. No one even noticed.

Now I describe it with the expression "water off a duck's back". Because each strand ia coated in oil - not the sort which builds up because of chemicals, but natural oils - dirt or grime can be brushed off daily with a natural bristle brush. I trim my hair myself and don't even wet it unless I want to style it. When I go swimming, I let it dry then brush the chlorine out. I did have a bit of colour put in in February this year but I didn't have to go through the six weeks' greasy period again because my hair was so protected with oil.

Thanks to my children, Mordicai, four, and two-year-old Tobias, we had a head lice infestation recently. I just wetted my hair, used the special comb then put tea-tree oil through it which nits hate.

My husband, Diccon, doesn't always use shampoo and I rarely use it on the children unless they get something sticky in it. Their hair doesn't smell so why should mine? It might not be squeaky-clean but it's so soft - like dog's fur.

If people find out I don't wash my hair they either admit they don't - you'd be amazed how many of us there are - or say they'd never have known.


Someone once told me if they examined my hair under a microscope it wouldn't be clean. What a stupid remark. Even if you shampoo your hair within hours it's covered in grime and needs re-washing. The dirt in mine, however, brushes out.

I'VE SAVED A SMALL FORTUNE ON SHAMPOO

LIZ Peatfield, 36, is a martial arts teacher from Liverpool. She says...

'COSMETICS firms have got us over a barrel. They get us to strip natural oils from our hair with shampoo then put them back with conditioners.

They encourage us to dye it. Then, because we wash the colour out with shampoo, we have to dye it again. All the time we're creating waste packaging, putting chemicals on our skin and down the drain and pouring money after it.

Before I stopped washing my hair seven years ago I was obsessed with hair care. I washed it daily, I'd have it straightened once-a-week for £20, cut and blow dried every six weeks and regularly dyed. Since I stopped I've saved thousands of pounds.

I stopped washing it after I had it braided and let it turn into dreadlocks. I found that shampoo got "locked in" I stopped using it. I admit the first week I didn't shampoo my head itched like mad, but after about four weeks it started cleaning itself.

Once a week I scrub it with water then rub coconut oil into my scalp. I dye the roots every 12 weeks but even then I don't shampoo it, I just rinse out the dye.

My hair doesn't smell. I know that because I teach martial arts and have to get really close to people. Someone would have told me by now.

Our ancestors didn't use chemicals and had lovely shiny hair. Animals don't use them and yes, they smell of "animal" but not horrible because they groom. Just as I do.'

THE EXPERTS GIVE THEIR VERDICT

TRICHOLOGIST, Glenn Lyons, of the Philip Kingsley Clinic in London, says natural oils do not protect hair...

"Oil is produced at the scalp and brushing will only spread it down a few centimetres, not the whole length of the shaft."

He adds: "We wear clothes to protect our skin and wash our face so why would anyone chose not to wash their hair?

"Also, we all shed skin which sits on the scalp unless shampooed away. If you have a dry scalp, massaging the glands when you shampoo it helps stimulate oil production and nourishes the skin."

For more hair care advice see www.philipkingsley.co.uk CELEBRITY hairdresser, Anita Cox, says hair is not self-cleaning..

"Rinsing hair does not clean it properly - hair reaches a certain point of dirtiness, then it remains the same."

She continues: "People need salon-formula products. A good shampoo will, with the first wash, get rid of dirt, then, with the second wash, nourish hair.

"It's fine to wash your hair daily but people ought to wash their hair twice a week at least."

For details of Anita Cox's salons see www.anitacox.co.uk


----------



## wannabelong (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm, so dirt really does make your hair gow.  LOL.  I don't think I'll be following in her footsteps.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

makes sense... shampoo is a relatively new thing in hair care, isn't it?  people were using other things to clean their scalps long before shampoo was invented, they weren't washing every day and many still had long locks.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 25, 2008)

Water only -  - a lot of people do that - many of whom you would never even suspect. *shrug*


----------



## Rapunzel* (Aug 25, 2008)

at least  she wet it with water


----------



## Keen (Aug 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> makes sense... shampoo is a relatively new thing in hair care, isn't it?  people were using other things to clean their scalps long before shampoo was invented, they weren't washing every day and many still had long locks.



yeah but this lady is not using any other things.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting................................


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 25, 2008)

i luv my products too much to not wash. I cant go a week without washing...even if i didnt care about clean hair...i would still wash for the sensation of conditioner...but i guess thats just the pj in me talking


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2008)

seximami said:


> at least  she wet it with water



But every few months though...IMO, that's nasty to me.  You need some sort of cleanser once in a while to get rid of any bacterium which you may pick up somewhere. Her hair sounds like a playground for lice.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that's just nasty...It must smell terrible.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

Keen said:


> yeah but this lady is not using any other things.



it said she rinses with water... if that's all she needs, good for her.  some people don't use anything but soap and water on their face, some have to have prescription acne face wash.

_*i should've clarified, i meant detergent shampoos as we know them today.  hopefully no one will laugh at my mistake _


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 25, 2008)

I could understand if she was using water only on a regular basis to clean her hair, but come on.  She is only using water on her hair every few months.  Her hair can't possible smell good.  I read someone had a water only regimen on another hair forum.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

belletifi08 said:


> But every few months though...IMO, that's nasty to me.  You need some sort of cleanser once in a while to get rid of any bacterium which you may pick up somewhere. Her hair sounds like a playground for lice.



actually... lice prefer clean hair don't they?


----------



## Tarae (Aug 25, 2008)

Ain't no way...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 25, 2008)

*sigh* 

As someone who a) knows at least two people in real life who does this and b) knows many more women on another forum who do this..... no, their hair doesn't stink. No, it's not a breeding ground for lice. No, it's not some uber nasty thing. *sigh* 

Really, ladies, just because you've never heard of water only/sebum only cleaning, and don't understand how it works, does not mean it's some nasty, dirty thing. It works for some people, and it works well.


----------



## Seven7 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang.. Not even for her wedding.  That's gross.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with water only, especially if you aren't using any products.  However, I think that you should cleanse with water more often then every few months.  Thats my opinion.


----------



## january noir (Aug 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *sigh*
> 
> As someone who a) knows at least two people in real life who does this and b) knows many more women on another forum who do this..... no, their hair doesn't stink. No, it's not a breeding ground for lice. No, it's not some uber nasty thing. *sigh*
> 
> Really, ladies, just because you've never heard of water only/sebum only cleaning, and don't understand how it works, does not mean it's some nasty, dirty thing. It works for some people, and it works well.


 
I can see this.  Some people react out ignorance or their own personal preference.   If the rest of her body, diet and environment are comparatively clean, then no, her hair wouldn't stink.


----------



## ajacks (Aug 25, 2008)

Using water only I can understand, but once a month cleansing doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 25, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I don't see anything wrong with water only, especially if you aren't using any products.  However, I think that you should cleanse with water more often then every few months.  Thats my opinion.



The way sebum-only cleaning works, rinsing more often would mess up the balance on the hair.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 25, 2008)

belletifi08 said:


> But every few months though...IMO, that's nasty to me. You need some sort of cleanser once in a while to get rid of any bacterium which you may pick up somewhere. Her hair sounds like a playground for lice.


 
ITA. And not caring about your appearance doesn't mean that you can't wash your hair. It makes me sick when people try to make an excuse for nastiness. But to each it's own. Long as she don't no lice in my house.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> actually... lice prefer clean hair don't they?



I thought they preferred oily hair/oilier hair types and that's why Black women, in general, hardly get lice, b/c our scalp and hair are too dry for them to survive.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 25, 2008)

yuck for shame!


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 25, 2008)

that is sooooooo nasty.  I know when I leave the gym my hair is soaked.  I could not imagine not washing my hair for 11 years.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 25, 2008)

*"I was too busy revising to bother about my appearance," she said.
Mrs Weynberg, who didn't even bother to lather up for her graduation ceremony or her wedding day, has admitted to having greasy hair for the first month."
*
Now see this is the part of the story that got me...it sounds like she didn't wash anything...... in preparation for her wedding day..ya know what I mean ?? 
It sounds nasty even if she's not....!


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 25, 2008)

To each his/her own. If she likes it I love it!!!! My weekly wash regimen may be disgusting to someone who washes their hair daily...It's just another perspective for caring for ones hair!


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I don't see anything wrong with water only, especially if you aren't using any products.  However, I think that you should cleanse with water more often then every few months.  Thats my opinion.



I agree!  It's one thing to wash just with water every week or every two - three weeks, but the article said she only rinsed it in water every few months.  To me,  that is gross, b/c even if she is brushing everyday, all the gunk she gets off her scalp will probably stay attached to her hair strands, b/c there's no water to help it slide off.  Plus her length is probably on the oily-ish, greasy-ish side, making it easier for the dirt and dust to stick due to the very infrequent wetting.  

I understand being open-minded about alternative beauty/hair care methods, but I find it very hard to believe that wetting one's head every few months is sanitary, esp. if she is not using any EOs and/or hair cremes with anti-bacterial properties in btw. the rinses.  There's so much bacteria on our skin, including our scalps, that it's impractical not to wash or wet it at least once a month just in case.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Aug 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> *it said she rinses with water*... if that's all she needs, good for her. some people don't use anything but soap and water on their face, some have to have prescription acne face wash.
> 
> _*i should've clarified, i meant detergent shampoos as we know them today. hopefully no one will laugh at my mistake _


 
She says she rinses with warm water every few months, now if she did it weekly maybe I could wrap my brain around thiserplexed.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Aug 25, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Now that's just nasty...It must smell terrible.


 Agreed!  BTW, your ng is off the hook!!!


----------



## aja1121 (Aug 25, 2008)

If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 25, 2008)

THis is very interesting, others make fun of Blacks for not washing their hair often enough and this site is actually saying that its better for the hair.  I use to many products to even think about this.  I like straightening my hair and I don't want to attempt doing so w/o cones and cones needs to be shampooed out.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 25, 2008)

Well a lot of people think cowashing is nasty and unsanitary, but it works for my hair...if that works for her *shrug*


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 25, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.


 
Girl, don't be keeping it real up in here on us.  It takes all of the fun out of things


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Aug 25, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.


 
*Nope *
*I would not and could not. I sweat in my head and need at the very least a rinse with water everyday. If my hair never grows and inch because of it, oh well, at least I won't have a dirty scalp.*

*As for her, whatever works. But it's not for me.*


----------



## LondonDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

belletifi08 said:


> I thought they preferred oily hair/oilier hair types and that's why Black women, in general, hardly get lice, b/c our scalp and hair are too dry for them to survive.



It's our hair type that make it hard for lice to survive.  Lice generally love straight hair. Blacks kinkier, curlier, afro textures are not lice friendly.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 25, 2008)

belletifi08 said:


> I thought they preferred oily hair/oilier hair types and that's why Black women, in general, hardly get lice, b/c our scalp and hair are too dry for them to survive.


No they prefer clean hair, which is why black women dont get lice as often because of the oils and stuff added to the hair.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 25, 2008)

I am ok with her not using shampoo, but to a me a rinse once a week would be much better.
She is doing the method from the 1800s, I remember reading an article of hair care tips from a women who had floor length hair who stated that you shouldn't wash your hair, it wasn't until later when hygiene started to become popular( even with doctor who didn't wash their hands and would spread disease, people also would go for long periods of time with taking baths) that another women with long hair began to advocate washing your hair.
Do I support using methods from the 1800s...not really. 
Do I support the trend of using harsh detergents to clean now...not really.
We all just need to find our balance.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 25, 2008)

seximami said:


> at least she wet it with water


 yeah, atleast.. And how do you bush out smells? Someone needs to tell her about baking soda if she doesn't want to spend money on poos and cons.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 25, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.


 
Quote of the Year!!!


----------



## Millahdoowop (Aug 25, 2008)

*How can she bare it? Does she not use anything in her hair? My hair gets to itching if I go to long without washing it. Wow.*


----------



## camilla (Aug 25, 2008)

there is no way you can tell my that she does not smell she could at least rinse every few days with some JUICES AND BERRIES lol i wolder if she feels the same about bathing P........... EW


----------



## poookie (Aug 25, 2008)

This was interesting.  A lot of people over at the long hair community swear by a water-only regimen...  and i suppose, if it works for them, then they should keep on trucking 

however... she only wets her hair once every couple of months?  if she sweats frequently, i can't see how her hair wouldn't stink.

and...
is it just me, or does she look a little musty in the picture

bad poookie.


----------



## january noir (Aug 25, 2008)

poookie said:


> This was interesting. A lot of people over at the long hair community swear by a water-only regimen... and i suppose, if it works for them, then they should keep on trucking
> 
> however... she only wets her hair once every couple of months? if she sweats frequently, i can't see how her hair wouldn't stink.
> 
> ...


 
 Actually she does...  Or at least yuck mouth


----------



## Cien (Aug 25, 2008)

Wet her hair every couple of months?

her hair HAS to stink! 

I wonder if she washes the kids hair......

erplexed


----------



## LondonDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> No they prefer clean hair, which is why black women dont get lice as often because of the oils and stuff added to the hair.



Yep you are right along with my hair type post.

_*"There are a number of possible explanations for the low infestation rate. One factor is the difference in hair characteristics between white and African American children. Head lice have problems latching on to curly and kinky hair. In addition, African American hair is more elliptical than white children's hair and head lice find it difficult to hold onto elliptical hair. In Africa, where the percentage of children with head lice is higher, lice have adapted their claws to better grasp elliptical hair.*_
_* Another explanation is that African Americans are more likely to use Vaseline, pomades, and hair gels. These products make the hair less hospitable to head lice."*_


----------



## Keen (Aug 25, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.



 You are so right... I think I would skip a few washes but I just couldn't go more than a few weeks. 

Some black women don't wash their hair when they have braids on for months. but 11 years? that's just not sanitary.


----------



## Son26 (Aug 25, 2008)

poookie said:


> and...
> is it just me, or does she look a little musty in the picture
> 
> bad poookie.


 
It's not just you. 

*covers nose*


----------



## poookie (Aug 25, 2008)

i bet if she washed her hair, it'd be blond or light brown underneath.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

In most cultures, even desert based ones, there was always some sort of lathering plant that was in use long before anyone ever thought of shampoo. There were also herbs known to cleanse and condition which do not lather. The idea of shampoo came from these wide spread uses of plants.

What this woman is doing isn't so strange, but on African textured hair, esp left uncombed, you will get dread locks following this advice. This is how many people w/ uncultivated locks get and maintain them...just water.

The one issue here w/ water alone is the build up of body oils. While water will deal w/ sweat, body oils are a different matter. This is much more of an issue for people of non African descent, but oil and water don't mix so the oil is staying putting. Smell has to occur somewhere w/o removing the oils, sorry to say.


----------



## poookie (Aug 25, 2008)

Re-Read original post.  I found a second article


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> If she was black and had waist-length hair, don't act like y'all wouldn't give up the poo for a while, just to see.



LOL...this is funny and might be true for some, but they'd end up w/ uncultivated dreads. 

Black people who are not seeking dreads would stop this immediately for two reasons. Their hair would be incredibly dry and breaking (if they some how managed to keep it loose) and if they left it entirely uncombed would start dreading up immediately.

Not everybody Black wants waist length hair or long hair at all, I should add.

In short, I'd never do this no matter who else did. It doesn't fit my lifestyle.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I thought her hair would be disgusting but from the pictures it looks decent. At least she rinses it occasionally.

I won't be taking this advice for myself though.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

poookie said:


> ____________________________
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/2006/06/15/i-never-wash-my-hair-and-it-s-as-soft-as-dog-fur-89520-17235266/
> 
> ...



okay... my response on the bolded parts - shampoo is not the only thing that is going to clean your scalp IMO.

now the 2nd bolded part, ITA with.  i think that's what makes co-washing so effective - my hair isn't _totally clean_, but the conditioner coats it so it's not really getting any _dirtier _either.  my scalp however, gets cleaned of the shed skin and excess oils so it doesn't stink.

in any case, this was an interesting read OP...


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 25, 2008)

She can do that if she wants with her 2A hair, but not washing and moisturizing didn't work for my 3c/4a hair back then and it sure won't work for me now  If all I did was wet and put coconut oil on my hair every 4 months or so, I wouldn't have any hair to take care of.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> LOL...this is funny and might be true for some, but they'd end up w/ uncultivated dreads.
> 
> Black people who are not seeking dreads would stop this immediately for two reasons. Their hair would be incredibly dry and breaking (if they some how managed to keep it loose) and if they left it entirely uncombed would start dreading up immediately.
> 
> ...



okay this is the 2nd person to say this causes dreds...

the lady didn't say she doesn't comb or brush her hair for Pete's sake.  she just doesn't shampoo.  and there are plenty of dred-heads who use shampoo, just like there are plenty of black women who don't shampoo their hair for 2 months and DON'T have locs.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> okay this is the 2nd person to say this causes dreds...
> 
> the lady didn't say she doesn't comb or brush her hair for Pete's sake.  she just doesn't shampoo.  and there are plenty of dred-heads who use shampoo, just like there are plenty of black women who don't shampoo their hair for 2 months and DON'T have locs.



Indeed. And most people who follow this regimen actually clean the oils, etc out of their hair BY brushing it - the old 100 strokes a night? Yeah, it's another way for straight hair to be cleaned. 

I doubt it would work on anyone higher than a 3a, or so, as being able to brush your hair thoroughly is an essential part of the process.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Aug 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> It's our hair type that make it hard for lice to survive. Lice generally love straight hair. Blacks kinkier, curlier, afro textures are not lice friendly.


 
That's what I remember being said as to why we don't get hair lice, it's our texture, not because we relax/straighten or because we use hair grease.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I am ok with her not using shampoo, but to a me a rinse once a week would be much better.
> She is doing the method from the 1800s, I remember reading an article of hair care tips from a women who had floor length hair who stated that you shouldn't wash your hair, it wasn't until later when hygiene started to become popular( even with doctor who didn't wash their hands and would spread disease, people also would go for long periods of time with taking baths) that another women with long hair began to advocate washing your hair.
> Do I support using methods from the 1800s...not really.
> Do I support the trend of using harsh detergents to clean now...not really.
> We all just need to find our balance.



Most of the women w/ super long hair (below calf and longer) in those days had someone else taking care of it. They had ladies maids and/or slaves doing up stuff in the back...hair and corsets. 

Before the 20th century, European people had much to fear of catching colds and the like, so they didn't bathe/wash their hair so much. Even now, they bathe alot less than Americans do because most of them don't have central heating.

Back then people used detergents like borax on their hair and did mixes which usually included something like lemon to remove some of the scalp oils. The 100 strokes w/ a brush thing was to distribute the oils, but they did wash it every few months. Depending on where you are in Europe, smell wasn't such an issue because the cold didn't let them get too sweaty. Considering the lengths of hair average women had back then....modern BSL being quite short and that almost no woman over 14 wore loose hair, drying time had alot to do w/ catching colds.

The modern woman probably uses far less damaging stuff, but more often. Euros, like this woman in the article, are generally closer to the Victorian methods than modern American women.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> okay this is the 2nd person to say this causes dreds...
> 
> the lady didn't say she doesn't comb or brush her hair for Pete's sake.  she just doesn't shampoo.  and there are plenty of dred-heads who use shampoo, just like there are plenty of black women who don't shampoo their hair for 2 months and DON'T have locs.



I made it QUITE clear I was referring to African hair. Those women who don't use shampoo also COMB their hair, right? I made these distinctions clear in my post. I know many women here DO NOT comb their hair and if they try this method w/o doing so...guess what?

If you ONLY use water and nothing else and you don't comb, you're hair will likely dread. Is this clear enough?

They COULD try the 100 strokes method...LOL.


----------



## Sly (Aug 25, 2008)

she looks touched


----------



## naturalgurl (Aug 25, 2008)

ITA with the white lady. I don't use shampoo, haven't since November 07. My hair doesn't stink and it's growing nicely. I think shampoo strips hair and scalp of natural oils and this causes "dysfunction" of the natural cleansing process of the scalp. In my opinion, shampoos and other harsh detergents clogs pores and probably damages them in some way. Like douching, doctors say don't do it because you disturb your body's own cleansing process. Won' t go into that, but I feel putting harsh cleansers/chemicals on any part of the body will cause the body to not function properly as far as cleansing. I use water only. I also don't put bull**** in my hair that I would need something harsh to get it out. And if you  notice, when you use such products your hair does stink after a couple of days. I know, I used to have a closet full of everyone's hydrating formula shampoos, conditioners and hair lotions. I use nothing but pure coconut oil and other various oils not raped by chemical processes on my hair. Thus I don't have stinky scalp or hair. My hair smells like coconut oil mostly. I massage my scalp when wetting it EVERY morning and I don't have flakes or dandruff. Don't believe me, go to my fotki, I have pics of my scalp after taking down corn rows I had for over a week. No build up, no residue, no balls or clumps of anything that my hair couldn't absorb. But you know, these are just my opinions. What works for me might not work for others...

Oh yeah, PS- I also work out regularly and my hair still doesn't stink...but then again it's thoroughly rinsed daily. Also as a disclaimer, after I rinse thoroughly with water I oil my scalp and then coat my hair with shea butter mixed with EVOO and other oils.


----------



## poookie (Aug 25, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> ITA with the white lady. I don't use shampoo, haven't since November 07. My hair doesn't stink and it's growing nicely. I think shampoo strips hair and scalp of natural oils and this causes "dysfunction" of the natural cleansing process of the scalp. In my opinion, shampoos and other harsh detergents clogs pores and probably damages them in some way. Like douching, doctors say don't do it because you disturb your body's own cleansing process. Won' t go into that, but I feel putting harsh cleansers/chemicals on any part of the body will cause the body to not function properly as far as cleansing. I use water only. I also don't put bull**** in my hair that I would need something harsh to get it out. And if you notice, when you use such products your hair does stink after a couple of days. I know, I used to have a closet full of everyone's hydrating formula shampoos, conditioners and hair lotions. I use nothing but pure coconut oil and other various oils not raped by chemical processes on my hair. Thus I don't have stinky scalp or hair. My hair smells like coconut oil mostly. I massage my scalp when wetting it EVERY morning and I don't have flakes or dandruff. Don't believe me, go to my fotki, I have pics of my scalp after taking down corn rows I had for over a week. No build up, no residue, no balls or clumps of anything that my hair couldn't absorb. But you know, these are just my opinions. What works for me might not work for others...
> 
> Oh yeah, PS- I also work out regularly and my hair still doesn't stink...but then again it's thoroughly rinsed daily. Also as a disclaimer, after I rinse thoroughly with water I oil my scalp and then coat my hair with shea butter mixed with EVOO and other oils.


 

but you wet your hair more than 1x every month or so, right?  the lady in the article does this, at most, every month.  she doesn't use shampoo, but she doesn't wash her hair, either.  all she does to cleanse her hair is to brush.

i agree 100% about what you said about shampoos, natural lady   but at least you use something to cleanse your scalp!  (coconut oil has some antifungal properties; i think)  unlike the lady in the article


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 25, 2008)

I see what she is saying.

Back in the day the old folks used to wash their hair with the hairbrush.

I dont see anything wrong with what she is doing. I wont be doing it though.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> ITA with the white lady. I don't use shampoo, haven't since November 07. My hair doesn't stink and it's growing nicely. I think shampoo strips hair and scalp of natural oils and this causes "dysfunction" of the natural cleansing process of the scalp. In my opinion, shampoos and other harsh detergents clogs pores and probably damages them in some way. Like douching, doctors say don't do it because you disturb your body's own cleansing process. Won' t go into that, but I feel putting harsh cleansers/chemicals on any part of the body will cause the body to not function properly as far as cleansing. I use water only. I also don't put bull**** in my hair that I would need something harsh to get it out. And if you  notice, when you use such products your hair does stink after a couple of days. I know, I used to have a closet full of everyone's hydrating formula shampoos, conditioners and hair lotions. I use nothing but pure coconut oil and other various oils not raped by chemical processes on my hair. Thus I don't have stinky scalp or hair. My hair smells like coconut oil mostly. I massage my scalp when wetting it EVERY morning and I don't have flakes or dandruff. Don't believe me, go to my fotki, I have pics of my scalp after taking down corn rows I had for over a week. No build up, no residue, no balls or clumps of anything that my hair couldn't absorb. But you know, these are just my opinions. What works for me might not work for others...
> 
> Oh yeah, PS- I also work out regularly and my hair still doesn't stink...but then again it's thoroughly rinsed daily. Also as a disclaimer, after I rinse thoroughly with water I oil my scalp and then coat my hair with shea butter mixed with EVOO and other oils.



Do you comb your hair or separate the strands somehow?


----------



## poookie (Aug 25, 2008)

Sly said:


> she looks touched


 

bwahahahahaha


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I see what she is saying.
> 
> Back in the day the old folks used to wash their hair with the hairbrush.
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with what she is doing. I wont be doing it though.



No they didn't. They washed their hair VERY infrequently and didn't wet it much between times either. They used the brush to distribute the scalp oils and the comb to keep strands separated.

This woman in the article is going closer to Victorian techniques than modern ones. Yes, her hair has some smell to it, it has to. Merely distributing the oils along thru the hair for months means some oil build up, tho less if she wears it loose than the Victorian updos of old, but it's still there.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> ITA with the white lady. I don't use shampoo, haven't since November 07. My hair doesn't stink and it's growing nicely. I think shampoo strips hair and scalp of natural oils and this causes "dysfunction" of the natural cleansing process of the scalp. In my opinion, shampoos and other harsh detergents clogs pores and probably damages them in some way. Like douching, doctors say don't do it because you disturb your body's own cleansing process. Won' t go into that, but I feel putting harsh cleansers/chemicals on any part of the body will cause the body to not function properly as far as cleansing. I use water only. I also don't put bull**** in my hair that I would need something harsh to get it out. And if you  notice, when you use such products your hair does stink after a couple of days. I know, I used to have a closet full of everyone's hydrating formula shampoos, conditioners and hair lotions. I use nothing but pure coconut oil and other various oils not raped by chemical processes on my hair. Thus I don't have stinky scalp or hair. My hair smells like coconut oil mostly. I massage my scalp when wetting it EVERY morning and I don't have flakes or dandruff. Don't believe me, go to my fotki, I have pics of my scalp after taking down corn rows I had for over a week. No build up, no residue, no balls or clumps of anything that my hair couldn't absorb. But you know, these are just my opinions. What works for me might not work for others...
> 
> Oh yeah, PS- I also work out regularly and my hair still doesn't stink...but then again it's thoroughly rinsed daily. Also as a disclaimer, after I rinse thoroughly with water I oil my scalp and then coat my hair with shea butter mixed with EVOO and other oils.



I don't think anyone said that just wetting your hair daily or weekly with water is nasty.  What most of us thought was nasty was only wetting one's head every few months.  I don't believe brushing takes out enough smell to forego washing for that long...


----------



## naturalgurl (Aug 25, 2008)

OH  She doesn't even wet it....hmmmmmmm. Don't know about that one!

I only comb my hair while wet and I mean very wet. I get out of the shower, ring with my hands and then comb. I comb from the ends up and rarely, I mean RARELY have knots.  I think it's because since I use fresh oils daily my hair has lots of slippage...


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 25, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> OH  She doesn't even wet it....hmmmmmmm. Don't know about that one!
> 
> I only comb my hair while wet and I mean very wet. I get out of the shower, ring with my hands and then comb. I comb from the ends up and rarely, I mean RARELY have knots.  I think it's because since I use fresh oils daily my hair has lots of slippage...



Probably .  My distant cousin who is natural has a similar routine and she has gorgeous hair.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 25, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I am ok with her not using shampoo, but to a me a rinse once a week would be much better.
> She is doing the method from the 1800s, I remember reading an article of hair care tips from a women who had floor length hair who stated that you shouldn't wash your hair, it wasn't until later when hygiene started to become popular( even with doctor who didn't wash their hands and would spread disease, people also would go for long periods of time with taking baths) that another women with long hair began to advocate washing your hair.
> Do I support using methods from the 1800s...not really.
> Do I support the trend of using harsh detergents to clean now...not really.
> We all just need to find our balance.


I also wanted to add that an older cousin of mine, who is 84, said a very long time ago that we wash too much and thats why we get sick more than they did back in the day. I was like hmmm........interesting...but no. Not trying that one out.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Aug 25, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> *OH She doesn't even wet it....hmmmmmmm. Don't know about that one!*
> 
> I only comb my hair while wet and I mean very wet. I get out of the shower, ring with my hands and then comb. I comb from the ends up and rarely, I mean RARELY have knots. I think it's because since I use fresh oils daily my hair has lots of slippage...


 
Her not wetting it except for every couple of months has me.  I understand the not shampooing, and not conditioning, but no water for months at a time, I don't get that.


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 25, 2008)

One last thing from me on the subject. Every technique has it's consequences and it's best to know what they are before you start. As long as you adapt them to your needs and lifestyle, that should be fine.....but what works for some won't work for all.

This woman's technique is quite extreme, IMHO and won't work for African textures well if tried. Modified, it could work, but 'as is' I think not.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 25, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> I made it QUITE clear I was referring to African hair. Those women who don't use shampoo also COMB their hair, right? I made these distinctions clear in my post. I know many women here DO NOT comb their hair and if they try this method w/o doing so...guess what?
> 
> If you ONLY use water and nothing else and you don't comb, you're hair will likely dread. Is this clear enough?
> 
> They COULD try the 100 strokes method...LOL.


African hair can dread whether you use shampoo or water or nothing at all. Any hair type that is left uncombed will likely dread regardless of if the person uses shampoo, water, or nothing at all.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> I made it QUITE clear I was referring to African hair. Those women who don't use shampoo also COMB their hair, right? I made these distinctions clear in my post. I know many women here DO NOT comb their hair and if they try this method w/o doing so...guess what?
> 
> If you ONLY use water and nothing else and you don't comb, you're hair will likely dread. Is this clear enough?
> 
> They COULD try the 100 strokes method...LOL.



 okay my bad, both posts were made by the same person.

the lady in the article says she brushes her hair though.  so if one were to follow her technique of not shampooing and brushing the dirt out... the hair wouldn't loc up.  it appeared to me you were putting a lot of emphasis on African textured hair locing up if they tried this technique.  hence my response.

i thought about it after reading the above quote, and actually it DOES make sense that you pointed this out... cuz there are still a lot of people on the board who don't really research methods fully before trying them, dive in and then cause themselves a setback (i've seen it happen many times)


----------



## Valerie (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't care, being clean invites the spirit of God in your life!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 25, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 25, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> One last thing from me on the subject. Every technique has it's consequences and it's best to know what they are before you start. As long as you adapt them to your needs and lifestyle, that should be fine.....but what works for some won't work for all.
> 
> This woman's technique is quite extreme, IMHO and won't work for African textures well if tried. Modified, it could work, but 'as is' I think not.



yeah like how would we comb it if not for oils/water/conditioner for slippage and moisture

our hair is way too dry and high maintenance for all that and ugh its just nasty anyway

nah we need water, oils, moisture, conditioning/nourishing agents period

many of us have already proven we can have healthy clean hair/scalps without poo , but we are doing other steps to cleanse the hair and scalp like using WATER 

God I would hate to get a whiff of her hair


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 25, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I don't care, being clean invites the spirit of God in your life!


yeah cuz god cant penetrate dirt


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 25, 2008)

aint nothin in the world self cleaning except an oven maybe


----------



## SouthernTease (Aug 25, 2008)

I gave up shampoo a long time ago... but I use ACV, herbs, oils and conditioners... I would love to ween myself off commercial conditioners one day and I think the longer my hair gets the easier it will be.  I think it would be easy for women with TWAs to make this transition too.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Aug 25, 2008)

Whatever, that's nasty


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 25, 2008)

_*I read about this a few years back on another forum. Whatever floats her boat.  *_


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 25, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> yeah cuz god cant penetrate dirt



you know?  far be it of me to talk about someone's religious beliefs though


----------



## Grow_it_out (Aug 25, 2008)

If I tried this even with a perm, I wouldn't be able to run a comb thru my head. I have to use a detangler.  What works for some....


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 26, 2008)

I WASH DAILY.

I CO-WASH DAILY.

I DETANGLE DAILY.

I MOISTURIZE DAILY.

I STEAM DAILY.


My hair grew out past BSL that way. I BCed 8 months ago and will be back to BSL and beyond using the same methods. I will say though I don't use SLS poo.

Amazingly it only takes an hour of my time a day including styling in the morning. 

My point...? 

What hurts you heals me and vice versa.  

Am I...as I'm accused of "trying to be "non-black"" buy doing this? Nope.

My hair likes CONES, WATER, COMBS, AND CONDITIONER.

I give it what it likes.

Otherwise it says mean things to me and hurts my feelings.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 26, 2008)

umm... I too will be trying the no shampoo method. I like water on my scalp to much to not wet my hair daily though...


----------



## The Princess (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't even go 10 days without washing my hair, i be ready to dig my scalp off my head, from scratching so much. Brave woman. Im good with my CON shampoo.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't believe this . I just know one thing : I can't do that .


----------



## aloof one (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder if this is how white people talk about us when they find out many of us don't wash or even wet our hair everyday. They probably sound just as mean as some of yall


----------



## jerjer29 (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm just being honest

that woman doesn't look very clean anyway


----------



## Jazala (Aug 26, 2008)

> I exercise but sweat rinses out and I've never had any complaints from girlfriends. Interestingly, I once had a girlfriend with hair extensions. She didn't wash her hair and it stank.'


----------



## anon123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> Black people who are not seeking dreads would stop this immediately for two reasons. Their hair would be incredibly dry and breaking (if they some how managed to keep it loose) and if they left it entirely uncombed would start dreading up immediately.



At least for me, if I left my hair entirely uncombed (or detangled in some manner) it would dred up whether I used shampoo or not.  In fact, I think shampoo would hasten the process.

The board owner of Cnappymenow (a forum for type 4b) only uses water.  She does detangle, usually with a comb I think, though she has done it a few times with her fingers.  She's relatively new to this routine (less than a year) but I think in winter, which is the only time she'll add oils to her hair, she might use a shampoo.  The rest of the year she doesn't use oils and butters and what not but glycerin-based products.  She says that her hair feels the best it's ever felt.  Her blog is here:
http://nappyme.wordpress.com/

I've tried water only a couple of times so I can't report on it long term.  But I do know that I for those couple of times I was able to get my hair clean with water only.  And I mean a squeaky type of clean, cleaner-feeling than if I had washed with shampoo and then added conditioner.  I rinsed for a long time though and scrubbed the scalp and rubbed downward on my hair.  In fact I stopped because my hair felt too clean and dry, and also because I had too many bottles of conditioner that needed to be used.  Me personally, I don't know if I could go very long w/o some cleansing agent, but water can do more than we think.  

Though then again looking at that thread on the other hair care forum, seems like they try to clean with their head oil only.  I guess this is kinda like the top chefs who don't let water touch their best pans but just rub some oil on it to wipe the dirt and stuff away???  I'm just not totally convinced of the cleanliness, though.  After all, they say the na-na is self-cleaning, too, but I'm not going long enough without washing mine to find out.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 26, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> ITA with the white lady. I don't use shampoo, haven't since November 07. My hair doesn't stink and it's growing nicely. I think shampoo strips hair and scalp of natural oils and this causes "dysfunction" of the natural cleansing process of the scalp. In my opinion, shampoos and other harsh detergents clogs pores and probably damages them in some way. Like douching, doctors say don't do it because you disturb your body's own cleansing process. Won' t go into that, but I feel putting harsh cleansers/chemicals on any part of the body will cause the body to not function properly as far as cleansing. I use water only. I also don't put bull**** in my hair that I would need something harsh to get it out. And if you  notice, when you use such products your hair does stink after a couple of days. I know, I used to have a closet full of everyone's hydrating formula shampoos, conditioners and hair lotions. I use nothing but pure coconut oil and other various oils not raped by chemical processes on my hair. Thus I don't have stinky scalp or hair. My hair smells like coconut oil mostly. I massage my scalp when wetting it EVERY morning and I don't have flakes or dandruff. Don't believe me, go to my fotki, I have pics of my scalp after taking down corn rows I had for over a week. No build up, no residue, no balls or clumps of anything that my hair couldn't absorb. But you know, these are just my opinions. What works for me might not work for others...
> 
> Oh yeah, PS- I also work out regularly and my hair still doesn't stink...but then again it's thoroughly rinsed daily. Also as a disclaimer, after I rinse thoroughly with water I oil my scalp and then coat my hair with shea butter mixed with EVOO and other oils.



One of these days I really want to try your regimen.


----------



## kbragg (Aug 26, 2008)

poookie said:


> *I NEVER WASH MY HAIR AND IT'S AS SOFT AS DOG FUR*


 
So when his hair gets wet does that mean he smells like wet dog........?


----------



## ebonylocs (Aug 26, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> I made it QUITE clear I was referring to African hair. Those women who don't use shampoo also COMB their hair, right? I made these distinctions clear in my post. I know many women here DO NOT comb their hair and if they try this method w/o doing so...guess what?
> 
> If you ONLY use water and nothing else and you don't comb, you're hair will likely dread. Is this clear enough?


Hmmmm. I agree with PoohBear and Mwedzi. All that's relevant for locs is not combing. Whether I wash or don't wash, use shampoo or not, if I go an extended perioud without separating my strands and clearing out the shed hair by combing or brushing, I *will* get dreads.

Using shampoo / washing certainly doesn't prevent that. In fact, getting my hair wet before detangling is a sure way to make the dreads worse.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the article.  My head is itching right as I started typing LOL


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 26, 2008)

kbragg said:


> So when his hair gets wet does that mean he smells like wet dog........?




this made me laugh


----------



## changedlife (Aug 26, 2008)

Intresting thread   I learn new thing every time I come here. Never say never, but I don't think I can go the road; however shampoos need to get out of my hair's life. The question is how?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 26, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Hmmmm. I agree with PoohBear and Mwedzi. All that's relevant for locs is not combing. Whether I wash or don't wash, use shampoo or not, if I go an extended perioud without separating my strands and clearing out the shed hair by combing or brushing, I *will* get dreads.
> 
> Using shampoo / washing certainly doesn't prevent that. In fact, getting my hair wet before detangling is a sure way to make the dreads worse.



Well I did say you needed NOTHING to get locks, right? I prefaced my statements w/ this remark. I still maintain, however, that the build up of wax will help along the process. Combing will remove some of the wax, so will shampoo. Whatever means works for you...works.

My point is that whatever means you take, be it washing w/ shampoo, combing, etc....you need to separate the strands and not allow product to built up. If you hair is already inclined to dread, you're just providing the undisturbed glue.

As for chefs "curing" pans w/ oils and not washing them...tis true. People do this all the time w/ cast iron. Iron will rust and that's what they're trying to avoid. Hair doesn't rust.


----------



## Qetesh (Aug 27, 2008)

honestly this might sound super nasty but when i was young my mother never washed my hair. she went years without washing it and it was wasitlength. she would braid it every morning and put oil in it in the winter. 

my uncle loved the way my hair smelled as a child and he would grab me everytime i came to see him so he could "sniff" my hair... 
actually now that i think about it my friends in elementry school told me my hair smelled like chocolate chip cookies. (i have no idea where that comes from)

even worse since i had been so used to this routine i actually didnt really wash my hair much till joining this site. and my hair has always been about brastrap length. I mean in high school i washed it every 2 months or so and got it pressed. and i oiled it umm every other day or so. it did get very dirtyish but because my hair is so thick it always looked ok. the thing is oil attracts dirt. so it was most def dirty but my scalp was fine. 

what i notice now that i wash my hair alot is that if i go 1 week without washing it itches alot. BUT if i wait another week or two it pretty much can go away tho.


----------



## Qetesh (Aug 27, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> At least for me, if I left my hair entirely uncombed (or detangled in some manner) it would dred up whether I used shampoo or not.  In fact, I think shampoo would hasten the process.
> 
> The board owner of Cnappymenow (a forum for type 4b) only uses water.  She does detangle, usually with a comb I think, though she has done it a few times with her fingers.  She's relatively new to this routine (less than a year) but I think in winter, which is the only time she'll add oils to her hair, she might use a shampoo.  The rest of the year she doesn't use oils and butters and what not but glycerin-based products.  She says that her hair feels the best it's ever felt.  Her blog is here:
> http://nappyme.wordpress.com/
> ...


 OKAYYYYYYY!


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 27, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> Well I did say you needed NOTHING to get locks, right? I prefaced my statements w/ this remark. I still maintain, however, that the build up of wax will help along the process. Combing will remove some of the wax, so will shampoo. Whatever means works for you...works.
> 
> My point is that whatever means you take, be it washing w/ shampoo, combing, etc....you need to separate the strands and not allow product to built up. If you hair is already inclined to dread, you're just providing the undisturbed glue.
> 
> As for chefs "curing" pans w/ oils and not washing them...tis true. People do this all the time w/ cast iron. Iron will rust and that's what they're trying to avoid. Hair doesn't rust.



what i don't understand is... the lady says she brushes her hair.  so if we are following her regimen, we'd still be separating our strands and locs would not form.  i believe it might not be the smartest thing to try and detangle dry Afro-textured hair with no product to aid in detangling  but as long as you're separating the strands, as you said... locs are not going to form.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 27, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> After all, they say the na-na is self-cleaning, too, but I'm not going long enough without washing mine to find out.



i thought they meant the _inside_ of it is self-cleaning, which is why douching is unnecessary... and which is why you gotta clean the outside, cuz that's where everything ends up.  _(i know that was kinda graphic, i tried not to be)_


----------



## anon123 (Aug 27, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i thought they meant the _inside_ of it is self-cleaning, which is why douching is unnecessary... and which is why you gotta clean the outside, cuz that's where everything ends up.  _(i know that was kinda graphic, i tried not to be)_



ooooooooh, that makes a lot more sense!  The other way was kinda icky.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

my personal opinion if your sexually active you should be good to yourself and partner and douche and help the nana along! 

vinegar and water , its natural


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 27, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i thought they meant the _inside_ of it is self-cleaning, which is why douching is unnecessary... and which is why you gotta clean the outside, cuz that's where everything ends up.  _(i know that was kinda graphic, i tried not to be)_



Haha yes that's what it means. The va-jay-jay is a self cleaning system. Regular douching can mess up the natural balance  that wards off infection. Despite what the commercials say, that area should NOT smell like a meadow in spring time.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> Haha yes that's what it means. The va-jay-jay is a self cleaning system. Regular douching can mess up the natural balance  that wards off infection. Despite what the commercials say, that area should NOT smell like a meadow in spring time.



I agree that the scented will land you with a yeast infection for sure!


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 27, 2008)

Won't even lie, if I could do just what she's doing I would.  talk about a KISS method!

-A


----------



## poookie (Aug 27, 2008)

kbragg said:


> So when his hair gets wet does that mean he smells like wet dog........?


 
dog?  after 11 years; probably smells like wet death.



Qetesh said:


> honestly this might sound super nasty but when i was young my mother never washed my hair. she went years without washing it and it was wasitlength. she would braid it every morning and put oil in it in the winter.
> 
> my uncle loved the way my hair smelled as a child and he would grab me everytime i came to see him so he could "sniff" my hair...
> actually now that i think about it my friends in elementry school told me my hair smelled like chocolate chip cookies. (i have no idea where that comes from)
> ...


 
i want my hair to smell like chocolate chip cookies!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

poookie said:


> dog?  after 11 years; probably smells like wet death.
> 
> 
> 
> i want my hair to smell like chocolate chip cookies!!!



[email protected] wet death!

girl go the easy/clean way and use cocoa butter *yum*


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 27, 2008)

i've always heard dirt makes your hair grow... but that is just a tad disgusting... she had a LICE infection man!
Besides, if she's not washing her hair up there, whats she doing to the hair down there? I don't even wanna know!

But the way i always understood it, you wash your hair at least every two weeks. I have gone for a month w/o washing my hair, but I had a billion microbraids in my hair and was in the 7th grade...just plain ole not knowing better. The girl told me if i washed it, my braids would slip out. She just didn't know what she was doing...


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 27, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> my personal opinion if your sexually active you should be good to yourself and partner and douche and help the nana along!
> 
> vinegar and water , its natural



it's a personal choice and i don't knock anyone who douches... but i won't be doing it.


----------



## LongiLox (Aug 27, 2008)

The title of the article is misleading. It makes you think she hasn't really washed her hair in 11 years. She has been washing her hair, just not with shampoos.


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Aug 27, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I gave up shampoo a long time ago... but I use ACV, herbs, oils and conditioners... I would love to ween myself off commercial conditioners one day and I think the longer my hair gets the easier it will be. I think it would be easy for women with TWAs to make this transition too.


 
Not trying to hijack, but what are some really good non commercial conditioners?  I would love to try this as well.


----------



## Dwayne (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW!

                   Hum...Wonder if she washes her body? I bet that softness isn't the only thing she can compare to a dog! 

                   Baby...don't get caught in the rain


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 27, 2008)

Arcadian said:


> Won't even lie, if I could do just what she's doing I would.  *talk about a KISS method!*
> 
> -A



Haha, too true!


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 27, 2008)

seximami said:


> at least she wet it with water


 
Yeah, but not often.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 27, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> The title of the article is misleading. It makes you think she hasn't really washed her hair in 11 years. She has been washing her hair, just not with shampoos.


 
Right! I actually came in thinking that she seriously didn't wash her hair at all.  That no water touched her hair at all.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 27, 2008)

*if she was saturating her hair with product like moisturiser or sealing oils and what not then it would be nasty and it would stink for sure but she puts nothing on her hair  to be honest i dont find it as horrific as some people are finding it *


----------



## Neith (Aug 27, 2008)

I read a whole thread about this on another hairboard.

My conclusion even WITH this newly aquired knowledge, is that this method is too unsanitary for me.  

Why not just use gentle cleansers?  In this day and age, with the knowledge of bacteria and microscopic nasties... I don't see how someone can feel clean while using this technique.

I'm sure that the body's natural oils are "the answer" to all dry skin problems too... but what kind of person would consider not showering for such long periods of time?

Not meant to offend or imply that people should do what I think is right... just expressing my opinion!​


----------



## Anew (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldn't even have any hair...


----------



## crazydaze911 (Aug 27, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> makes sense... shampoo is a relatively new thing in hair care, isn't it?  people were using other things to clean their scalps long before shampoo was invented, they weren't washing every day and many still had long locks.



OMG - i love ur texture/length icon!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Aug 27, 2008)

poookie said:


> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sky-News-Archive/Article/200828513291687
> 
> 
> "It's fine to wash your hair daily but people ought to wash their hair twice a week at least."
> ...


*


ok, so am i the only pervert that noticed the salon name?*


----------



## pringe (Aug 27, 2008)

this is really interesting to me. JustKiya, a question for u. Do you know any African Americans who do this? Just interested. I'm patiently waiting for this answer this is interesting!!! lol


----------



## facets (Aug 27, 2008)

that's interesting but my hair loves water too much to try something like that. maybe on straighter hair types?


----------



## facets (Aug 27, 2008)

Anew said:


> I wouldn't even have any hair...



same here. 

...my stuff would be soo snapped off.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 27, 2008)

pringe said:


> this is really interesting to me. JustKiya, a question for u. Do you know any African Americans who do this? Just interested. I'm patiently waiting for this answer this is interesting!!! lol



Nope. I've thought, and mulled this over, but without being able to easily and regularly brush your hair in order to distribute the sebum from your scalp down your length - I don't see sebum-only working very well, at all. 

I think there are a couple sista's doing water only (and I did it for a while when I was in dreads), but if you have kinks, I - I can't think of a way S/O would work. I think it definitively would _*not*_ work on relaxed hair (which was my next thought) because the act of relaxing will throw off the scalps natural chemistry, and this works by disturbing that natural chemistry as little as possible. 

If you were in dreads, though...... hrm, it might work. But even then, I don't know, because I think the locking itself would provide a 'barrier' that would keep the sebum & etc trapped against your scalp which would lead to funk.  

So...... I'm waiting to run into a AA who is doing this - cuz you know someone is TRYING to - and see how it works for them..... or, more precisely, how they are making it work for them. 

 I also know of folks who only use oil to clean their entire bodies - which is basically what she is doing with her hair. They have some freaking GORGEOUS skin, too. *sigh*


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 27, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> OMG - i love ur texture/length icon!



thank you! 



crazydaze911 said:


> ok, so am i the only pervert that noticed the salon name?



omg i noticed it too but i didn't wanna say nothin!  glad i'm not the only perv here


----------



## anon123 (Aug 27, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> ok, so am i the only pervert that noticed the salon name?



omg!   that has gotta be a joke!  who would name their child anita with a last name like cox?  or is it through marriage, like when anita baker marries moby . . . well, you remember that joke from 5th grade, don't act like you don't know it.  what in the world?!


----------



## Starr1 (Aug 27, 2008)

poookie said:


> For more hair care advice see www.philipkingsley.co.uk CELEBRITY hairdresser, Anita Cox, says hair is not self-cleaning..
> 
> "Rinsing hair does not clean it properly - hair reaches a certain point of dirtiness, then it remains the same."
> 
> ...


 

A friend of mine does sebum only and not only does she NOT stink, but her hair looks absolutely lovely- so whatever, it works for some. She does make sure to wash her brushes once a week, every week though.


Am I the only person who's wondering why they even quoted a so called celebrity hairdresser? Like her opinion even matters? 

And the bolded is beyond me. . .erplexed. Apparently we all need salon formula products. And shampoo nourishes hair.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 27, 2008)

She smells like wet dog, right? She has lice, right? Calling her ugly, right? 

Anyway, some of ya'll nasty too then b/c I know some of ya'll butts have had braids and not washed a thing for however long you had your braids or weave. Some people wear weaves and braids for over 2 months (no water touching you hair for 2 months? Ewwww! How nasty are you?) I know ya'll have actually walked around smelling like high stanky heaven and didn't think it was you.

Obviously, it works for her......I wouldn't try it b/c my hair would get very dry but, if I could I would.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> umm... I too will be trying the no shampoo method. I like water on my scalp to much to not wet my hair daily though...



Same here. I've been low poo for a long time. No poo is the next step for me. I'm not ready to give up my cowashes tho.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't care if Albert Einstein was reincarnated and told us this method was the best, nope, not gonna.  My hair has *thrived* from daily cowashing.  It has never been in better shape, despite the fact that I am now double processed.   My mind just can't wrap around the fact that sebum could do even better than cowashing for me.  Plus my scalp itches after 4 - 5 days of no washing, I'd imagine there's a phase where you have to get used to no products..........I can't do it man.  I love my herbal Aveda smells too much.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Sep 7, 2008)

SO,  where's the*  " 11 Years Without Washing Hair Challenge*" at?

 kidding


----------



## dany06 (Sep 7, 2008)

Its not hard to believe. It totally makes since. If she is not putting products in her hair while not washing then she can rely on her natural hair oil. That shouldn't smell to bad if her body is regulating it.  The more often I wash my hair the more oil is produced on my scalp. With that my hair starts to stink within a few days. If i wait longer between the times I wash my hair the better my scalp smells for longer.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 7, 2008)

Not for me. The End.


----------



## poookie (Sep 7, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> ok, so am i the only pervert that noticed the salon name?



bwahahaha!! nope!  i just didn't want to be the first to point it out!




Ballerina_Bun said:


> SO,  where's the*  " 11 Years Without Washing Hair Challenge*" at?
> 
> kidding



oh heck naw!!! lol!!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 7, 2008)

poookie said:


> bwahahaha!! nope! i just didn't want to be the first to point it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl your siggy alone is enuf reason not to go 11 years w/o washing.


----------



## cutenappygrl (Sep 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Water only -  - a lot of people do that - many of whom you would never even suspect. *shrug*



yeah I've heard of water only washing and using water/glycerine sprtitz as leave-ins and that's about it. i've seen quite a few naturals do this and they say it works for them. and i'm not talking about co-washing either - just hot water in the shower and scrubbing and that's it.


----------



## Sui Topi (Sep 7, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> ITA with the white lady. I don't use shampoo, haven't since November 07. My hair doesn't stink and it's growing nicely. I think shampoo strips hair and scalp of natural oils and this causes "dysfunction" of the natural cleansing process of the scalp. In my opinion, shampoos and other harsh detergents clogs pores and probably damages them in some way. Like douching, doctors say don't do it because you disturb your body's own cleansing process. Won' t go into that, but I feel putting harsh cleansers/chemicals on any part of the body will cause the body to not function properly as far as cleansing. I use water only. I also don't put bull**** in my hair that I would need something harsh to get it out. And if you  notice, when you use such products your hair does stink after a couple of days. I know, I used to have a closet full of everyone's hydrating formula shampoos, conditioners and hair lotions. I use nothing but pure coconut oil and other various oils not raped by chemical processes on my hair. Thus I don't have stinky scalp or hair. My hair smells like coconut oil mostly. I massage my scalp when wetting it EVERY morning and I don't have flakes or dandruff. Don't believe me, go to my fotki, I have pics of my scalp after taking down corn rows I had for over a week. No build up, no residue, no balls or clumps of anything that my hair couldn't absorb. But you know, these are just my opinions. What works for me might not work for others...
> 
> Oh yeah, PS- I also work out regularly and my hair still doesn't stink...but then again it's thoroughly rinsed daily. Also as a disclaimer, after I rinse thoroughly with water I oil my scalp and then coat my hair with shea butter mixed with EVOO and other oils.



I wanna try this too. I think I will this winter.



Irresistible said:


> aint nothin in the world self cleaning except an oven maybe



You're stupid!!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 8, 2008)

This may work for her if she uses little or no product in her hair.  As for most AA I don't think this would be a good idea.  The product buildup would be underable and clog the pores rather than leaving them open. Plus I think washing your hair is a good stress reliever.  I couldn't go months without washing my hair....I need my girl time lol


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 25, 2008)

No-poo huh? Water only rinses? Not bad, I would try it for a month and see the results.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 25, 2008)

I wonder anyone even came up with the idea of shampoo anyway.  There was no need.  No one desired such a product.  The way it had been done for years worked just fine.

Heck, why did anyone even come up with deodorant or perfume either.  People never used it a long time ago, why start.


----------



## yuriko (Dec 25, 2008)

It is ok if she does not wash her hair with shampoo. In the olden days when people were not worried about hygiene, it would be ok. But in 2008, we wash with soap or anything that will get the dirt or bacteria off. If ther was someone who said they had not showered in 11 years, but rinse once a month everyone would be yelling gross huh, we . As a black person, I know many women who go months without washing their hair, it does not smell at first, but it eventually does. If she is happy, good for her. But I am not picking it up even if it will grow my hair to Hip length

But if you ever work with animals, on a farm, hospital,  construction site or laboratory and actually 
get dirt on you, please wash with soap and shampoo. As a doctor and Biologist, I know that there is nothing cleansing about sebum, nothing!!


----------



## Dymmeonds (Dec 25, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Now that's just nasty...It must smell terrible.


 
Nastiness!...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Dec 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *sigh*
> 
> As someone who a) knows at least two people in real life who does this and b) knows many more women on another forum who do this..... no, their hair doesn't stink. No, it's not a breeding ground for lice. No, it's not some uber nasty thing. *sigh*
> 
> Really, ladies, just because you've never heard of water only/sebum only cleaning, and don't understand how it works, does not mean it's some nasty, dirty thing. It works for some people, and it works well.


 


Responding to an old post..I know.  But the stylist on "What Not to Wear" used a lavendar/water spritz on his curly locs and did not shampoo daily...perhaps once bi-weekly?  I read about it once.


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 25, 2008)

Some interesting points there, but I'm still washing my hair once a week.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Dec 25, 2008)

What else is she not washing?


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Dec 25, 2008)

_I NEVER WASH MY HAIR AND IT'S AS SOFT AS DOG FUR_

Umm... I don't think that's a good comparison. Sounds kinda creepy.

Hate to say it, but I have smelled what White people's unwashed hair smells like, and it is not a good smell. It smells like wet dog. To me, their hair is too greasy to not wash at least once every two weeks.

But whatevs.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Dec 25, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I wonder anyone even came up with the idea of shampoo anyway. There was no need. No one desired such a product. The way it had been done for years worked just fine.
> 
> Heck, why did anyone even come up with deodorant or perfume either. People never used it a long time ago, why start.


 

People oiled and powdered their hair then brushed it out as a cleansing process from time immemorable.  When ash soap came along, they used it to shampoo themselves.  People also used deodorants, natural ones like salt and alum or oils from flowers.  Perfum is old as Adam and Eve practically.  Frankencense and Myrhh anybody?  Many oils to perfum the body...and embalm.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 25, 2008)

envivany said:


> It is ok if she does not wash her hair with shampoo.* In the olden days when people were not worried about hygiene, it would be ok. But in 2008, we wash with soap or anything that will get the dirt or bacteria off.* If ther was someone who said they had not showered in 11 years, but rinse once a month everyone would be yelling gross huh, we . As a black person, I know many women who go months without washing their hair, it does not smell at first, but it eventually does. If she is happy, good for her. But I am not picking it up even if it will grow my hair to Hip length
> 
> But if you ever work with animals, on a farm, hospital,  construction site or laboratory and actually
> get dirt on you, please wash with soap and shampoo. As a doctor and Biologist, I know that there is nothing cleansing about sebum, nothing!!




This, is what I agree with right here.  We are not in the 15th century or any other time.  There is nothing wrong with a little shampoo in our lives.




GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> People oiled and powdered their hair then brushed it out as a cleansing process from time immemorable.  When ash soap came along, they used it to shampoo themselves.  People also used deodorants, natural ones like salt and alum or oils from flowers.  Perfum is old as Adam and Eve practically.  Frankencense and Myrhh anybody?  Many oils to perfum the body...and embalm.





Um, thanks for dropping the knowledge.

I know that people used these things.  I think many of us are aware of this.

My point was totally missed so I will leave this topic alone.....


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Dec 26, 2008)

well, what made her wash it after 11 years.....


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd try it, not for eleven years though. But I can't wear my hair loose without washing it.


----------



## nnmiles (Dec 26, 2008)

To each his own...


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 19, 2009)

Menina Preta said:


> But every few months though...IMO, that's nasty to me.  You need some sort of cleanser once in a while to get rid of any bacterium which you may pick up somewhere. *Her hair sounds like a playground for lice.*


Lice like clean hair, not dirty hair, right?


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 19, 2009)

My scalp wouldn't thank me for this.. I need shampoo/conditioner or something to get my scalp and hair feeling alive.


----------



## sareca (Feb 19, 2009)

I just love the idea of this. I've tried tho, I can't do it.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 16, 2009)

hmmmm 11 years is way to long but i do think that people tend to wash there hair more often than is probably needed ......


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think this would work well for curly hair. It is much more difficult to spread natural oils down a curly hair shaft.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 17, 2009)

wow interesting! how does her head not itch?


----------



## Bene (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, talk about different perspectives. I'm reading some of the responses here, and I'll admit that when I was younger I used to think that anyone who waited longer than 2 or 3 days to wash their hair was a dirty individual. Yes, a dirty, nasty, smelly individual. I've since learned that going 2 weeks or more happens to be a common practice for a lot of people, and that I was judging other people's hygiene practices based on the needs of *my* hair and scalp. 


I may never try sebum only or water only, but I wouldn't be so quick to say that person is dirty just because their practices don't correspond with mine. This woman found something that works for her, I'm glad for her.


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 17, 2009)

lol yea it's the pj cause if my hair never itched or got oily then I'd never wash it but since it does every 5-7 days is a must but its more of a chore than enjoyment lol shoot what do u use that makes ur conditioner have a sensation let me find out lol



poochie167 said:


> i luv my products too much to not wash. I cant go a week without washing...even if i didnt care about clean hair...i would still wash for the sensation of conditioner...but i guess thats just the pj in me talking


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 17, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I don't care if Albert Einstein was reincarnated and told us this method was the best, nope, not gonna.



HHAHAHHA I have been reading this thread for all these pages.  I AM JUST RESPONDING.  Your comment was the one that made me laugh outloud.  

THANK YOU


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 17, 2009)

ummm, no mam.

Wash with water only? Yes, that's a great way to keep your hair moist! 

but only every few months? oh, hell no.


----------



## Dacia38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yuck! I didn't read the entire posts, but let me just say this - the Virgina is also self-cleaning...should that not be washed either?

I'm just saying....


~Dee


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 17, 2009)

They nasty i dont care all sorts of crap goes in your hair on a daily basis what the hell is water going to do 

Thats like bathing without soap no buddy i will pass. i am trying to cope with washing every 2 weeks now and god knows its frustrating since i got use to doing it evry 2 days and now i cant because they weather is cold now


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 17, 2009)

I know she smells like bologna!


----------



## manegoal (Nov 17, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> wow interesting! how does her head not itch?


* She said it itched in the beginning but stopped.  I have read this article on another forum.  The scalp needs an ajusting period of about 4-6 weeks depending on the person and some of them use vinegar rinses.*

*She also said she coconut oils her hair weekly. Coconut oil is used heavily by Indian women too. Coconut oil is anti-bacterial, anti-viral and anti-fungal and so is the tea tree oil she uses ever so often.  There are member here that don't use shampoo either.*


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 17, 2009)

frawning erplexed

That's one band wagon I would never jump on!


----------



## gn1g (Nov 17, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> I know she smells like bologna!


 
 Yeap a bad case of "BA-LOW-KNEE"


----------



## nysister (Nov 17, 2009)

I know someone who only used "dry shampoo" in her hair. I don't know if she ever cleaned it with water, but she was a stylish lady and I assure you she didn't smell.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm glad that it worked for her but when I was a little girl I could always smell my hair if I didn't wash it regularly, and back then I didn't use any chemicals. I'll stick with proactive cleansing. I think diet might have contributed to her not having funky hair, and though my diet is way better than it was when I was little, I am not taking the chance lol.


----------



## Neith (Nov 17, 2009)

The thing is, if it was any other body part no one would defend her.  

Your hair picks up so many things from the environment.  Your scalp is the same skin that covers your body and it produces sweat and oils.  Bacteria eat that sweat and gunk, and breed all up in there.  

While I love coconut oil and it is proven to be anti-bacerial/antifungal, it can't replace actually washing that dirt and grime off your hair.

I haven't washed my ______ for 11 years.  Replace the blank with any other body part and how does that sound?    That's just bad hygiene.  

I know that many people do this though.

At the same time she's free to do what she wants with her body... as long as I don't have to be around it or smell it


----------



## poookie (Nov 17, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> I know she smells like bologna!






 to you!
& to whoever bumped this thread up!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> The thing is, if it was any other body part no one would defend her.
> 
> Your hair picks up so many things from the environment.  Your scalp is the same skin that covers your body and it produces sweat and oils.  Bacteria eat that sweat and gunk, and breed all up in there.
> 
> ...



You know, I'm trying to compare it to other body parts, too.  On this board I know most of us are not going to be able to do that.  We all wash our bodies every day but lots of people don't wash their hair every day.  If we judged hair washing like body washing, well:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=105583&highlight=how+often+wash

And I know most people here think that washing one's body once a week would be nasty.

I also think _never_ washing your hair sounds dirty, but I'm not sure how to justify it.


----------



## Miamori (Nov 17, 2009)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

11 years???


----------



## MizzCoco (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my...well if it works, more power to her then.


----------



## Neith (Nov 17, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> You know, I'm trying to compare it to other body parts, too.  On this board I know most of us are not going to be able to do that.  We all wash our bodies every day but lots of people don't wash their hair every day.  If we judged hair washing like body washing, well:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=105583&highlight=how+often+wash
> 
> And I know most people here think that washing one's body once a week would be nasty.
> ...



You don't have to shampoo your hair everyday to practice good hygiene.... low poo, co washing... I'm ok with all of that...  just be reasonable.

There is no part of your body that you shouldn't wash/cleanse for 11 years though


----------



## Casarela (Nov 17, 2009)

My hair is straightened and been like that for 2 weeks and I haven't washed in two weeks .
My scalp is S-C-A-R-Y. 

I don't know whats up but I'm producing more oils than usual and its nasty. I did at times not wash for longer and it was not as nasty as it is now. 

11 years  without washing with my scalp producing oils as it is right now...I think id be able to fill a bucket.

AND yes I'm washing my hair tonight.


----------



## manegoal (Nov 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> The thing is, if it was any other body part no one would defend her.
> 
> Your hair picks up so many things from the environment. Your scalp is the same skin that covers your body and it produces sweat and oils. Bacteria eat that sweat and gunk, and breed all up in there.
> 
> ...


lol, different strokes for different folx (read folks). I explained co washing to several ppl in irl & they thought it was downright nasty not to use shampoo.


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm sorry, this sounds disgusting. I understand the no poo thing, but not doing anything at all to your hair??? Rinsing every few months!??? That's just gross, I don't care how good my hair looks afterward


----------



## manegoal (Nov 17, 2009)

Songbirdb said:


> Yeah I'm sorry, this sounds disgusting. I understand the no poo thing, but not doing anything at all to your hair??? Rinsing every few months!??? That's just gross, I don't care how good my hair looks afterward


 Yes, but according to the curly girl book after the adjustment period (of co washing daily) your only supposed to co wash once a week via weening. I don't know many ppl that can co wash once a week in summer esp. if they exercise.

BTW, I'm not advocating any one's regimen or book, just conversating.


----------



## Neith (Nov 17, 2009)

deme camp said:


> lol, different strokes for different folx (read folks). I explained co washing to several ppl in irl & they thought it was downright nasty not to use shampoo.



I bet some people do think it's nasty -  still, it's no comparison to just NOT washing your hair AT ALL for 11 years.  Sorry I feel that way, but I'm just being honest.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 17, 2009)

poookie said:


> to you!
> & to whoever bumped this thread up!


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 17, 2009)

deme camp said:


> Yes, but according to the curly girl book after the adjustment period (of co washing daily) your only supposed to co wash once a week via weening. I don't know many ppl that can co wash once a week in summer esp. if they exercise.
> 
> BTW, I'm not advocating any one's regimen or book, just conversating.


 

But co-washing weekly is a little different than not doing anything but rinsing every few months. She's saying she doesn't do anything to her hair to clean it but brush and rinse every couple of months. If she was co-washing, every once in a while, it would be all good. But to not do anything but rinse every few months??? That's just disgusting


----------



## anon123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> You don't have to shampoo your hair everyday to practice good hygiene.... low poo, co washing... I'm ok with all of that...  just be reasonable.
> 
> There is no part of your body that you shouldn't wash/cleanse for 11 years though



Right, by "washing" I meant any of these hair + water techniques, not just washing with shampoo.  So I don't put water on my hair but once a week.  But I would think it's gross for the rest of my body not to meet water daily.

I think I just came up with an idea of how frequently one should wash their hair that is not much related to how often one washes one's body.


----------



## manegoal (Nov 17, 2009)

Songbirdb said:


> But co-washing weekly is a little different than not doing anything but rinsing every few months. She's saying she *doesn't do anything* to her hair to clean it but brush and rinse every couple of months. If she was co-washing, every once in a while, it would be all good. But to not do anything but rinse every few months??? That's just disgusting


 
 oh, ok, I don't know why I thought she was rinsing with water daily. wow  @ months.


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Right, by "washing" I meant any of these hair + water techniques, not just washing with shampoo.  So I don't put water on my hair but once a week.  But I would think it's gross for the rest of my body not to meet water daily.
> 
> I think I just came up with an idea of how frequently one should wash their hair that is not much related to how often one washes one's body.



If even one part of your body is dirty as hell, and you're not in the process or planning to clean it asap, then you = dirty.  In my book.

Not washing at all though?  That's just... unsanitary.

*I'm sorry if any non hair washers out there are offended, but yeah, this whole sebum only method is not something I'm comfortable with personally.  Just my personal beliefs and opinions.  You do your thing though and I wish you the best... as long as I don't have anything to do with it.*


----------



## anon123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Neith said:


> If even one part of your body is dirty as hell, and you're not in the process or planning to clean it asap, then you = dirty.  In my book.



Right, but what is "dirty"?  Is her hair "dirty"?  How do we know? What does it mean exactly to be dirty?


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Right, but what is "dirty"?  Is her hair "dirty"?*  How do we know?* What does it mean exactly to be dirty?



*
Cuz she didn't wash it for 11 years!* 

Right beneath your hair is scalp.  Which produces oils and sweat.  Which gives all the little bacteria lots of food to munch on.  Those bacteria eat the sweat and oils and then defecate on your head (which also creates body odor).    Skin also sheds.  All that coupled with dust/pollutants your hair picks up from the environment everyday make your hair/scalp dirty.

Especially after not washing it for THAT amount of time.  Good Lord! 

She isn't walking around looking like she rolled around in mud, but you don't have to "look" dirty to be dirty. 

In my opinion!


----------



## MrsAriannaAmbers (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, so I read this post yesterday and decided to do my own little experiment with the natural and relaxed long hair ladies on the job since its quite a few of them....

***sorry no pics as I work in a pharmacy call center and cameras/phone cams are not allowed***

But I began to ask them one by one what is their regimen for their hair....From AA to YT to Indians and Africans from just Cust. Service Reps to Pharmacists and Supervisors.  I'm not just talking SL length either I'm talking BSL, MBL, butt-length and just gorgeous naturals that just make you wanna cut their hair off to make your own wig.

Anywho, they all responded that they wash their hair anywhere from 2-3 weeks to once a month!  And in my head I am like what!?! and I sat down and got to thinking that my own hair doesn't seem to be growing all that fast and why?
I'm co-washing/washing my hair 2-3 times a week and for whatever reason its just not working for me and according to my sister and the lady in the article seems to confirm that shampoo's/conditioners are just stripping your hair of what it does naturally.

 Don't laugh but my sister equates washing/conditioning to douching  and for me that was sort of my light-bulb moment as my hair just has truly not been the same since I've incorporated so many washes thats why I have no progress pics for ya'll because in the last 2-1/2 months my hair has went nowhere ...so I'm gonna go back to the washing 1-2x a month method and see if I can get some progress growing  

But this makes sense to me for those of us who are doing the washes/co-washes and aren't seeing any progress.  We may just be manipulating our hair way too much  and again because I know ya'll stress this alot what works for some may not work for others


----------



## lalaland88 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a tad bit...gross! :/


----------



## BonBon (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok so the lady live in my hometown, Imma keep a look out and give her a smell check when I see her


----------



## Aviah (Nov 18, 2009)

Just out of curiousity. Does this mean you can do water only on your pubes and see if it "self-cleans with sebum"?


----------



## chellero (Nov 18, 2009)

Aviah said:


> Just out of curiousity. Does this mean you can do water only on your pubes and see if it "self-cleans with sebum"?



   Try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

Its getting gross up in hea up in hea!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Neith said:


> *
> Cuz she didn't wash it for 11 years!*
> 
> Right beneath your hair is scalp.  Which produces oils and sweat.  Which gives all the little bacteria lots of food to munch on.  Those bacteria eat the sweat and oils and then defecate on your head (which also creates body odor).    Skin also sheds.  All that coupled with dust/pollutants your hair picks up from the environment everyday make your hair/scalp dirty.
> ...



I know, but we oil and sweat every day but don't consider people who don't wash their hair every day as dirty.  I don't know, it also seems dirty to me, too.  But what is the concrete criteria?  How long is too long?  I understand the reaction because it was mine, too. 

I don't know how else to say it.  Some people only wash their hair once every 2 weeks.  _Why_ don't we consider that dirty when if they said that for their body, we'd think they were disgusting?


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> I know, but we oil and sweat every day but don't consider people who don't wash their hair every day as dirty.  I don't know, it also seems dirty to me, too.  But what is the concrete criteria?  How long is too long?  I understand the reaction because it was mine, too.
> 
> I don't know how else to say it.  Some people only wash their hair once every 2 weeks.  _Why_ don't we consider that dirty when if they said that for their body, we'd think they were disgusting?



Why compare 2 weeks with 11 years though? 

One is doable for some people depending on their regimen/body chemistry - If you sweat or get your hair/scalp dirty a lot, you probably should clean your hair more than someone who doesn't get sweaty/oily and can go for longer periods of time between washing. 

The other is EXTREME - and that's an understatement.

I don't know when exactly people "should" wash their hair, but I believe she crossed that threshold a loooooooooong time ago.  Imo

I'm all about being inclusive and accepting, but I believe I'm being RATIONAL.  2 weeks is at least debatable.  11 years is not.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Nov 18, 2009)

I think if we think about it...YT ppl which is who we  are talking about here...usually was dailly!! so maybe taking a few days actually helps their hair....


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 18, 2009)

oooook, my hair needs shampoo if not my scalp will start to stink and I will be offending those that get within inches of me. I can't even go more than 4days without shampooing my hair, and my skin starts to break out, to me that's nasty but to each his/her own.


----------



## dynamic1 (Nov 18, 2009)

To each their own but this is not suitable for me. 
I have been around smoke briefly and went home with smoke smell in my hair.  I have been around infrequent hair washers in the gym and I can smell the must in their hair, especially weave or braid wearers. And what about the summer great outdoors smell that jumps on you? I wash that off my body as soon as I can. I shall not leave it in my hair. On the flip side, I know infrequent washers without rank hair. 

I could drop kick all harsh sulfate shampoo off of a cliff too, but not alternate cleaning methods (water, surfacants). At the same time I haven't been unable to ween myself off sulfates entirely. 

I draw the line somewhere, if it is between long, luxurious hair and not cleaning it regularly, I will rock the baldie first.


----------



## Naturel (Nov 19, 2009)

That's just nasty, pure and simple.


----------



## Aviah (Nov 20, 2009)

chellero said:


> Try it and let us know how it goes.


 
You cannot possibly think I was serious!


----------



## hiphoprocker (Nov 20, 2009)

how do you "brush out" chlorine?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm just wondering what this woman does in the shower?  Does she not even wash her hair when she takes a shower every morning? Does she wear a shower cap?  

I don't know....for a white woman to not even wash *OR *wet her hair while in the shower every morning just seems so foreign to me.      Almost like she was deliberately trying not to get ANY water on her hair.   

If she said she only did water rinses maybe every week or even every two weeks, then maybe I could understand.  But warm water rinses* every FEW months*!?!?     That could be anywhere from 3 months or 8 months without rinsing your hair!    Who knows what "every few months" is to her?


----------



## Almaz (Nov 20, 2009)

Also a lot of Black women use Chemicals and heat on their hair. Lice cannot survive a hot comb Dominican Blowout Forget it





Menina Preta said:


> I thought they preferred oily hair/oilier hair types and that's why Black women, in general, hardly get lice, b/c our scalp and hair are too dry for them to survive.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 20, 2009)

Menina Preta said:


> . Her hair sounds like a playground for lice.


 


I can understand at LEAST once a month, but I am sorry as an African American woman with dark hair, ewww just the thought  
I will see all the dandruff and stuff yucky!!! Now i have jumped on some bandwagons but this one oh H to the..... ya'll can keep this one.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 20, 2009)

I really can't see what the big deal is. I like to read these threads because it does give me some idea about cultures I know nothing about, even though I also know a hair board is not a representative sample. LOL. 

I can totally relate to what this woman says. I am black with 4b hair. I come from a remote village in Jamaica. I grew with my grandparents because my mom left me when I was a baby for a better life overseas. My grandparents were not rich we were poor  - but my grandmother had values and she kept a clean house. My hair was the lovliest negroid hair ever beheld. We did not have money for shampoos so my hair was washed with the detergent that was used to wash the clothes. There was no conditioner. My hair was washed about every 4-5 mths. Yes thats what I said - 4-5 mths and it was a trip because I had so much hair it took her forever to dry my mid back length natural hair and put in those nice long plaits. I was never stink, we were poor but I was clean - my hair was clean because it was combed with love every day by my grandmother. I was one of the most loved children at school and I was welcomed into the homes of the so called elites to play with their children - because I was brilliant.  I don't think if I was stink or unkempt that would have happened. It never harmed my hair. My hair got harmed when I started mistreating it when I went to university. 

Thats all folks. Don't be so judgmental about others.


----------



## aegis (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I'm going on 2 weeks w/o washing just oiling and using my sulfur mix. Only 570 to go til I'm like her.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 20, 2009)

Where ever your face goes your hair goes too. With all the crap that is in the environment, your hair will eventually start to induce smells at some point if you don't shampoo. I don't care what she claims, her hair is smelling foul at some point unless she is wearing an invisible shield around her head that keeps it from coming into contact with the environment.


----------



## Mercie (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with the experts' opinions


----------



## iCandyc (Nov 20, 2009)

Menina Preta said:


> But every few months though...IMO, that's nasty to me.  You need some sort of cleanser once in a while to get rid of any bacterium which you may pick up somewhere. Her hair sounds like a playground for lice.



Actually not, it is actually believed that head _lice_ prefer clean _hair_ to _dirty hair_


----------



## katblack (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


> If even one part of your body is dirty as hell, and you're not in the process or planning to clean it asap, then you = dirty. In my book.
> 
> Not washing at all though? That's just... unsanitary.
> 
> *I'm sorry if any non hair washers out there are offended, but yeah, this whole sebum only method is not something I'm comfortable with personally. Just my personal beliefs and opinions. You do your thing though and I wish you the best... as long as I don't have anything to do with it.*


 Wow! How very comforting is this... Oh yeah it's a disclaimer that's right, you were actually meaning to be offensive

Why is this thread not closed?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 22, 2010)

interesting..........


----------



## Neith (Jul 22, 2010)

8 months later and I still think that it's nasty  

Not my fault if anyone takes offense.


----------

